# SAP Corsa exhaust



## 7GTO6 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm wan't to install a SAP rear bumper, but I can't find the twin exhaust tip mufflers. Are they discontinued not for sale anymore? Will it be possible to just add a Corsa twin exhaust tip?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Everything for the SAP package is discontinued. You may be able to find a set that someone replaced, but it may be pricey. Any exhaust shop should be able to fit up tips to match the new bumper.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the SAP mufflers are Magnaflow and I bet you could still get them from there...good luck...
Bill


----------



## 7GTO6 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys your information is berry helpful.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a set of the SAP mufflers and tips and know of an extra set near me that you could probably get at a good price. PM me if interested.


----------



## BB05GTO (May 22, 2011)

Magnaflow does have the exhaust tip you're wanting. Go to their website and search your car.


----------

